# She can't poop!



## Savemygrave (Jun 27, 2016)

So after being away on holiday for two weeks we got Our tegu Olive back from the place we bought her from to find that she's constipated. She eats fruit and veg every day so it came as a shock for her to have this issue. 
I've been feeding her soft small amounts of fruit to try and help shift it but to no avail. 

I'm concerned as when she tries to go, she passes urates but with fresh looking blood which is just not normal! When this happened I also notice a very slight prolapse so got her into a sugar bath straight away which made it go back in. Luckily.

I'm bathing her every day, massaging her belly and her basking temps are up. 

The reptile place seem to think it could be stress related from moving her, any suggestions to try and help her poop?!

We would appreciate any help  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 27, 2016)

Could she have eaten some substrate or enything else that would make her not able to pass food? Other then that? Parasites maybe? I'm not a vet, but the mention of blood in the urin alarms me.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Call your vet.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 27, 2016)

Totally agree ^^^


----------



## Savemygrave (Jun 27, 2016)

I'll be calling them today to see what they suggest. It's possible that whilst she was in the care of the reptile place she was fed in her viv, the more likely hood of her ingesting substrate. The blood isn't in her urine, it's a very small amount of fresh blood after she's tried to go. Possibly through trying to pass something large. 

Either way I will call them and get her checked out. She's her usual perky little self though I just don't want anything serious to come of it. 



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Savemygrave said:


> I'll be calling them today to see what they suggest. It's possible that whilst she was in the care of the reptile place she was fed in her viv, the more likely hood of her ingesting substrate. The blood isn't in her urine, it's a very small amount of fresh blood after she's tried to go. Possibly through trying to pass something large.
> 
> Either way I will call them and get her checked out. She's her usual perky little self though I just don't want anything serious to come of it.
> 
> ...


Good luck and please update.


----------



## Savemygrave (Jun 28, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Good luck and please update.


She's booked in to see a reptile vet tomorrow. My other half said she looks to have pooped but I'd prefer to get her checked out! So worried about my poor girl.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemygrave (Jun 28, 2016)

Poop update. She's gone and there's no more blood present when she pees which makes me happier. Her tummy is a little swollen still and she's cranky so still getting her checked to make sure it's nothing serious. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 28, 2016)

Glad to hear she's better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemygrave (Jun 28, 2016)

Currently sat with her massaging her belly. Her poop is still very loose and has alot of mucus in but no sign of the prolapse or any blood. I hardly slept a wink last night worrying about her! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 28, 2016)

This is sounding positive.


----------



## DreamsOfTegus (Jun 28, 2016)

Keep us updated. 

Mucous can be caused by stress to the bowel, at least in dogs (I work with dogs, so I'm much more confident in my dog knowledge), so it's not a shock. I'd get a sample of anything she does pass to take to the vet- they'll probably run tests on it, and they love to have you show up with a sample so they don't have to mess with getting one! Put it in a bag in the fridge (I know, ew) overnight.


----------



## Savemygrave (Jun 29, 2016)

DreamsOfTegus said:


> Keep us updated.
> 
> Mucous can be caused by stress to the bowel, at least in dogs (I work with dogs, so I'm much more confident in my dog knowledge), so it's not a shock. I'd get a sample of anything she does pass to take to the vet- they'll probably run tests on it, and they love to have you show up with a sample so they don't have to mess with getting one! Put it in a bag in the fridge (I know, ew) overnight.


Just returned from the vets with some laxatives for her. No immediate sign of any blockage, nice soft tummy and in overall good health. We've to try her with it and go back for an xray and take a sample of no improvement. The vet doesn't seem to think it's anything to worry about and could just be down to stress when staying with the reptile shop whilst we were away. Fingers crossed she has a normal poop soon! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemygrave (Jul 2, 2016)

After a few days on some laxatives with lots of fruit and veg she has finally been able to poop. still not entirely normal looking but the biggest and most solid one I've seen for over a week. So happy she seems to be on the mend  








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jul 2, 2016)

It's a good day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemygrave (Jul 2, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> It's a good day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That it is! Never been so happy to smell and see tegu poop!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Looks a metric [email protected] better, I'll say!


----------



## Savemygrave (Jul 2, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Looks a metric [email protected] better, I'll say!


Yeah I was feeling great about it all today until she attacked my ear and foot. I think it's time to get her food intake back up since she seems to be recovering well :/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

